# Traditional Beret Colours and thoughts on the tan beret?



## 9Tiger9

It was just brought to my attention through a broadcast on the dnd website that new SF unit(s) in Canada would be wearing the tan beret. What are some thoughts out there? An interesting allegory perhaps?, IE (the history of the tan beret resides traditionally in Guard regiments in the UK) therefore Canada's new guards. I don't know perhaps a folly idea but interesting none the less. What about the aesthetic value? Would you like to wear a tan Beret? Any Ideas on a future Cap badge? 

PS sorry if this is a repost, re-direct in needed

Cheers


----------



## Michael Dorosh

Guard Regiments?  Tan (sand) beret is the traditional colour of the SAS... a special operations unit, which is what CSOR will be.

It's a good fit, especially since the CF co-opted the green beret of Commando troops into everyday dress for everyone in the Forces.

British Commandos also wore the cap badges of their parent regiments, and guess what - that is what CSOR will do too.


----------



## 9Tiger9

Very true as your statement is, I was simply compairing the first porters of the brown beret which was inteed adopted by the SAS in the second world war, as an adaption from the Guardsmen beret.


Cheers

Ref:
Tradtional headress of Commonwealth Armed Services, Richard Peterson Circa 1973


----------



## enfield

There is very little real tradition with beret colours. The only colour with a world-wide, accepted meaning is maroon. Anything else is up for grabs. 

Green could be Canadian Army, US Special Forces, French Foreign Legion, or British Marine Commandos. among many others.
Black could be the entire US Army, Commonwealth armoured corps, or until a few years ago, the US Rangers. 
The only units that I know of that wear Tan are US Rangers (and they were pissed when their black berets were taken away) and UK SAS (what do the Aussie/NZ SAS wear?). And who knows how often the SAS actually wear their berets.... 

I'm a little confused as to how an army as small as ours has somehow managed to create four beret colours - black, green, maroon, and tan. Seems like quite the rainbow for an army that can't muster a division. 

Personally, I'd have given the CSOR maroon berets... 

*But, it doesn't matter except as an internet conversation point. We have the beginnings of a real light infantry/SOC unit - they would wear pink balmorals for all it matters. *


----------



## 9Tiger9

hahaha well put, I ment only for the sake of argument. Yes I think maroon would be a better colour myself..... Although pink scotish attire would be an interesting touch... perhaps with a neon green pom pom and a gold and mauve tartan to match....


----------



## baboon6

I think the SAS started wearing the tan/sand coloured beret (adopted in 1942) before the Guards started wearing khaki. In fact most of the British Army (and Canadian) were wearing khaki (as in about the same colour as battledress) berets by 1943/44, the exceptions being armoured corps (black), airborne forces (maroon), commandos (green). The first units to start wearing khaki berets were motor battalions- soon other infantry started wearing them and they quickly spread, replacing the much-hated field-service cap. It was only post-war that khaki berets became a specifically Guards thing in the British Army (with most of the army wearing dark blue from 1947/48). However over the years a number of other infantry regts have adopted khaki berets (eg Royal Anglians, KORBR), as well as some starting to wear green (Light Infantry and RGJ). The Royal Tank Regt reclaimed black as their own after the war, other armoured regts going to dark-blue, with a few exceptions such as the King's Royal Hussars (dark brown) and Royal Scots Dragoon Guards (grey- they are descended from the Royal Scots Greys). 

Aussie/NZ SAS wear the same berets as the Brits.

You forgot one beret colour Enfield- MP red.


----------



## enfield

baboon6 said:
			
		

> You forgot one beret colour Enfield- MP red.



I was trying stick to just Army Combat Arms, but I guess a sprinkling of red would also show up on a Canadian Army parade square, so ok. I believe some US units also wear red berets too, don't they?
Oh, I forgot, Canadian Navy also wears black. 

How about tiger stripe camo berets? They look cool in Tour of Duty...


----------



## ouyin2000

Enfield said:
			
		

> I was trying stick to just Army Combat Arms, but I guess a sprinkling of red would also show up on a Canadian Army parade square, so ok. I believe some US units also wear red berets too, don't they?
> Oh, I forgot, Canadian Navy also wears black.
> 
> How about tiger stripe camo berets? They look cool in Tour of Duty...


If you want to go a bit further than the Canadian Army, don't forget the orange-ish berets of the SARTechs...although i've heard a few of them get MP Red berets, since the colours are so similar


----------



## baboon6

Here is the full run-down on British Army beret colours (remember many units wear forage caps with No.2s, the khaki service dress, and therefore only wear berets with combats):

khaki: Foot Guards, Household Cavalry, Honourable Artillery Company (TA), Princess of Wales's Royal Regt, 
         Royal Anglian Regt, Green Howards, King's Own Royal Border Regt, Duke of Wellington's Regt
light grey: Royal Scots Dragoon Guards, Queen Alexandria's Royal Army Nursing Corps
brown: King's Royal Hussars
black: Royal Tank Regt
dark (Rifle) green: Light Infantry, Royal Greenjackets, Royal Gurkha Rifles, Royal Irish Regt, Queen's Royal 
 Hussars  
                        
maroon: Parachute Regiment, other troops serving in airborne role
sand (tan): SAS
sky blue: Army Air Corps
cypress (grass) green: Intelligence Corps
scarlet: Royal Military Police
green: Adjutant General's Corps (how this shade of green differs I don't know)
navy blue: all other Army units (except Scottish line infantry regts), Royal Navy, Royal Marines who are not  commando-qualified
Commando green: commando-qualified Royal Marines, other commando-qualified troops serving in commando units
RAF (grey) blue: RAF (including RAF Regt, who are the only ones who often wear berets)

I'm sure there are mistakes in there. I'm not even going to try to go into hackles and badge backings!


----------



## SHELLDRAKE!!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beret


----------



## Michael Dorosh

http://www.canadiansoldiers.com/uniforms/berets.htm


----------



## Gunnar

> hahaha well put, I ment only for the sake of argument. Yes I think maroon would be a better colour myself..... Although pink scotish attire would be an interesting touch... perhaps with a neon green pom pom and a gold and mauve tartan to match....



If you're going into battle, you should clash!


----------



## dutchie

9Tiger9 said:
			
		

> perhaps with a neon green pom pom and a gold and mauve tartan to match....



Cheerleaders have pom poms, Highland soldiers have torries! 

That's 25 push-ups!


----------



## Michael Dorosh

Caesar said:
			
		

> Cheerleaders have pom poms, Highland soldiers have torries!
> 
> That's 25 push-ups!



50 for you, they're called toories...


----------



## dutchie

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> 50 for you, they're called toories...



Achk! I knew that! Blasted spelling.....

1, 2, 3, 4.....


----------



## Pencil Tech

I'd like to see Artillery, Engineers, EME and log units get midnight blue berets back, instead of rifle green, which is the colour of light infantry. 

Interesting that the black beret is the choice of all armoured regts in Canada as it comes from the Royal Tank Regt of the British Army, which is the only armoured regiment that is not cavalry. Most of our armoured regts, including the Dragoons and Strathcona's are cavalry, but all wear the black beret.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

The Black Beret was first worn in Canada as regimental headdress on May 9th, 1937 by The Essex Regiment (TANK), now the Windsor Regiment, assigned to Windsor, Ontario.

The Essex Regiment (TANK) was the first Armoured Regiment in Canada to be formed as tank unit, and not reroled from Cavalry, or other. The only one in Canada to have a tank for their badge, and (IIRC) wear the double white stripe of a tank regiment on their Mess kit pants, instead of the Cavalry yellow.


----------



## Michael Dorosh

recceguy said:
			
		

> The Black Beret was first worn in Canada as regimental headdress on May 9th, 1937 by The Essex Regiment (TANK), now the Windsor Regiment, assigned to Windsor, Ontario.
> 
> The Essex Regiment (TANK) was the first Armoured Regiment  in Canada to be formed as tank unit, and not reroled from Cavalry, or other. The only one in Canada to have a tank for their badge, and (IIRC) wear the double white stripe of a tank regiment on their Mess kit pants, instead of the Cavalry yellow.



The Essex Regiment (TANK) was an INFANTRY REGIMENT.  The CAC wasn't created until after the war started and tanks were considered part of the infantry until 1939 or so. ;D


----------



## Fishbone Jones

The Essex Regiment was Infantry. The Essex Regiment (TANK) was a new unit formed from volunteers of the Essex Regiment and the surrounding area. Which is why we share the motto of the still existing Essex (and Kent) Regiment. We put on the Black Beret of the Armoured in 1937


----------



## Michael Dorosh

recceguy said:
			
		

> The Essex Regiment was Infantry. The Essex Regiment (TANK) was a new unit formed from volunteers of the Essex Regiment and the surrounding area. Which is why we share the motto of the still existing Essex (and Kent) Regiment. We put on the Black Beret of the Armoured in 1937



Nope.   The Essex Regiment (Tank) was an infantry regiment when they put the black hat up.   *sound of bubble bursting*

Check out period documents; there were three types of infantry regiment

Infantry (Rifle) (not to be confuse with a Rifle Regiment   :)
Infantry (Machine Gun)
Infantry (Tank)

EDIT - yeah, it's a technicality and a silly distinction but its true...the war sped things up in a hurry, and tank regiments actually got tanks, and the new Canadian Armoured Corps came into existence.

And you guys stole a ton of infantry regiments, too, many of which you kept.  I think just about as many armoured regiments started as infantry as they did as cavalry...

Tell me how many tanks you had to train with in 1938, by the way....heh....the Calgary Regiment (Tank) had....umm, I think zero...


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Our existing Regiments are still called Armoured and have no tanks today either.


----------



## Michael Dorosh

recceguy said:
			
		

> Our existing Regiments are still called Armoured and have no tanks today either.



And there are Patricias wearing black berets...

it's a topsy turvy world....


----------



## Journeyman

ouyin2000 said:
			
		

> If you want to go a bit further than the Canadian Army, don't forget the orange-ish berets of the SARTechs...although i've heard a few of them get MP Red berets, since the colours are so similar



SAR Techs used to wear a scarlet beret until the DEU's came out, at which point they lost the beret and had to wear the blue wedge hat that the rest of the Air Force wear. By the time the beret was returned, the MPs had the scarlet one, and someone in NDHQ claimed that SAR Techs could be mistaken for MPs if they wore the same headdress (I would have assumed the  absence of jelly doughnuts would have made identifying the SAR Tech pretty easy). A "rescue orange" beret was therefore adopted. 

Most SAR Techs, however, tend to wear a Squadron baseball hat, or one with the SAR wings and "Para Rescue".....which is eminently more sensible than a beret of ANY colour; a brimless wool hat that neither keeps your head warm, nor the sun out of your eyes.


----------



## WogCpl

Anything, absolutely anything is fine with me as long as no one brings back the tan wedge for the Army, or forge caps for DEU's


----------



## ouyin2000

Journeyman said:
			
		

> SAR Techs used to wear a scarlet beret until the DEU's came out, at which point they lost the beret and had to wear the blue wedge hat that the rest of the Air Force wear. By the time the beret was returned, the MPs had the scarlet one, and someone in NDHQ claimed that SAR Techs could be mistaken for MPs if they wore the same headdress (I would have assumed the   absence of jelly doughnuts would have made identifying the SAR Tech pretty easy). A "rescue orange" beret was therefore adopted.
> 
> Most SAR Techs, however, tend to wear a Squadron baseball hat, or one with the SAR wings and "Para Rescue".....which is eminently more sensible than a beret of ANY colour; a brimless wool hat that neither keeps your head warm, nor the sun out of your eyes.


From what I have read, the Rescue Orange beret is more of an internationally accepted colour for Search and Rescue, which would make sense. But I see the logic in a baseball cap


----------



## rifleman

Keep the green beret and concentrate on the capability. We should be beyond babbles


----------



## Tracker 23A

This is starting to sound like one of the cadet threads where they argue over summer courses and who has the most qualifications.


----------



## Michael Dorosh

Tracker 23A said:
			
		

> This is starting to sound like one of the cadet threads where they argue over summer courses and who has the most qualifications.



Feel free to not participate, then.

As for the "wedge" cap, I think the Coloured Field Service Cap would be a welcome splash of colour and instil regimental/branch pride.  Every unit in the Army had its own combination of colours.

http://www.servicepub.com/colourfscap.html






http://www.servicepub.com/mdfscapsinf.htm

http://www.servicepub.com/fscap2.html

A lot of tradition; only worn with walking out dress and obviously not for the field.


----------



## enfield

I'd argue the exact opposite. Get rid of all distinctions entirely. One headress for the Army (or at least as few hats as possible). Cap badges by unit, not trade. 

I say the USMC and Royal Marines are the model to follow - as few distinctions and differences as possible. One Army. 

....oh, and ditch DEU's - in the Army, scarlets for all. 

All of this can be implemented as soon as we're dropping Canadian Airborne brigades out of Canadian C-17s. Otherwise, its just an internet talking point.


----------



## onecat

"Most SAR Techs, however, tend to wear a Squadron baseball hat, or one with the SAR wings and "Para Rescue".....which is eminently more sensible than a beret of ANY colour; a brimless wool hat that neither keeps your head warm, nor the sun out of your eyes. "

baseball caps or hats suck, and sure don't look as smart as a beret nor as military.  But that just me, them and cowboy hats belong in the trash can. ;D


----------



## Michael OLeary

And I am sure there was a time when many RSMs would have eaten their field service caps before seeing some floppy un-military-looking beret on the heads of their soldiers.  Dress evolves too, and pretty soon we again perceive everything old silly and antiquated and anything new as un-military.


----------



## 9Tiger9

> As for the "wedge" cap, I think the Coloured Field Service Cap would be a welcome splash of colour and instil regimental/branch pride.  Every unit in the Army had its own combination of colours.



I agree the RMC kp is not only comfortable but looks sharp, Although it is some what out of date the Idea could still be used


----------



## George Wallace

9Tiger9 said:
			
		

> I agree the RMC kp is not only comfortable but looks sharp, Although it is some what out of date the Idea could still be used


I have always found it a humorous little piece of kit always wondering where the cadet may have put his little silver cup and around what corner I'd find a Gypsy Organ Grinder.   ;D


----------



## Ex-Pat Army

Another thread to unravel...

 I recall a couple of troops from Hastings & P(something?) Reg't, wearing a red beret as part of their "in garrison" dress. Do they still do this?


----------



## 1feral1

From Australia....

Tan - SASR
Red - RACMP
Maroon - Airborne
Dark blue, RACT, RAEME, RASIGs and other Corps aside from what is mentioned
Black - RAAC
Dark grn - RAInf
Lighter grn - Commandos

Hat KFF's (Slouch) are also worn, but not by all.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Jungle

baboon6 said:
			
		

> Aussie/NZ SAS wear the same berets as the Brits.


Actually, NZ SAS wear the maroon beret; they are the only Para-roled unit in their Army.
In our Army, the maroon beret will be retained for Para-roled pers. The Infantry Corps wants to keep the Para Coys in the LIBs, and actually expand the Para presence. There are some serious discussions about establishing a Pathfinder section, in Para slots, in all 9 Infantry Batt Recce Platoons.
All CANSOFCOM pers will wear the tan beret, including a new capbadge, because it will be the only Formation in the CF that will be trained, equipped and mandated to conduct special operations. Pers assigned to CANSOFCOM in the beginning will wear the original capbadge, but eventually there will be a Spec Ops capbadge.


----------



## Journeyman

Ex-Pat Army said:
			
		

> I recall a couple of troops from Hastings & P(something?) Reg't, wearing a red beret as part of their "in garrison" dress. Do they still do this?



Hastings & Prince Edward Regiment. No. 

Several militia infantry units wore red berets, but they pretty much fell by the wayside back in the 1970s. There might still be some cadet units wearing the red, but I leave that to someone else's expertise to respond.


----------



## McG

Jungle said:
			
		

> All CANSOFCOM pers will wear the tan beret, including a new capbadge . . .


I've responded on this here.


----------



## rifleman

Grenadier Regiments wore red berets.


----------



## Redeye

Ex-Pat Army said:
			
		

> Another thread to unravel...
> 
> I recall a couple of troops from Hastings & P(something?) Reg't, wearing a red beret as part of their "in garrison" dress. Do they still do this?



We no longer are permitted to wear red berets in uniform, though virtually everyone in the Regiment owns them and wears then with mufti for functions.   Our honouraries have constantly lobbied for its return, but the MP monopoly on red now seems to preclude it.

Our cadets perpetuate the heritage by wearing them.


----------



## McG

In order to eliminate future excitement of the assignment of beret colours, I propose the following changes in CF bere colours:

Green: PPCLI
Khaki: RCR
Brown: R22eR
Black: Armour & Navy
Tan: CSOR
Navy Blue: Engr & Arty
Red: MP
Maroon: Airborne/Parachute
Airforce Blue: Airforce
Orange: SAR
Purple: Logistics
Grey: Other
CADPAT: JTF
White: guests at Club Edm
Rainbow: Airborne sniper ninjas
Gold (it will actually look yellow): General officers


.... maybe the leather bands should also be different colours so each reserve regiment can also do its own unique thing!


... oh, and coloured felt behind the capbadge to show which formation your from!

This is excellent.   There is no way we could push this idea too far.


----------



## George Wallace

MCG said:
			
		

> In order to eliminate future excitement of the assignment of beret colours, I propose the following changes in CF bere colours:
> 
> Black: Armour & Navy
> Tan: CSOR
> Navy Blue: Engr & Arty



Well if you feel this way, you should at least give the Navy the colour that they should have, not the colour they adopted just because it was the only one available and cheap at the time.  They should have Royal Navy Blue, not Black.   :


----------



## Michael Dorosh

MCG said:
			
		

> In order to eliminate future excitement of the assignment of beret colours, I propose the following changes in CF bere colours:
> 
> Purple: Logistics



Purple for the purple trades is a nice touch.

Grey, though, should be reserved in honour of Mr. Hellyer, and only worn by "alien" forces under Canadian command.  (ETs are often described as "greys", like the creatures in Close Encounters of the Third Kind and various episodes of X-Files (and the Alien Autopsy video on FOX).


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

The Navy just has followed the norm of other Navies by adopting the black beret much like our Airborne did when it adopted the maroon or Armoured adopted the black....


----------



## TN2IC

I forget..but why do they refere to us as Purple trades? It better not be refering us as homosexuals...

Please enlighten me.


----------



## Jungle

Because if you mix the Army's red, the Navy's dark blue and the Air Force's light blue, you will likely get a tone of purple... Nothing to do with sexual orientation. Ever heard of pink trades ??    ;D


----------



## TN2IC

Ah...oh yeah.... so what is the pink trade about???? Tell me please... lol.


----------



## SeanNewman

Tan has actually been in doctrine for a while, listed simply as a light infantry beret.  The 3rd Bns simply chose not to do it.  3RCR M (Para) Coy is maintaining the jump capability, so the maroon beret will still be seen in Pet.

And please, people...take some time to form your beret properly.  It should fit snug to your head, and if it's covering your ear, sort yourself out.


----------



## Michael Dorosh

Sunray12 said:
			
		

> Tan has actually been in doctrine for a while, listed simply as a light infantry beret.  The 3rd Bns simply chose not to do it.  3RCR M (Para) Coy is maintaining the jump capability, so the maroon beret will still be seen in Pet.
> 
> And please, people...take some time to form your beret properly.  It should fit snug to your head, and if it's covering your ear, sort yourself out.



Huh?  "Beret Doctrine"?  Is that like the Monroe Doctrine or somefink?


----------



## Drummie

FatwogCpl said:
			
		

> Anything, absolutely anything is fine with me as long as no one brings back the tan wedge for the Army, or forge caps for DEU's



For*a*ge caps...sorry, it always get to me.
and I think they look pretty sharp, but I'm pretty sure there's a huge thread on forage cap opinion around here somewhere...


----------



## SeanNewman

Dorosh,

Haha...yes, the "Beret Pam".  I don't know where I saw it, but it was in an official pub years ago when my peers and I split up after Ph4.  One of my friends that went Mech saw the light infantry/tan beret reference in something he was doing, and forwarded it to me.  My only reply was "huh?", but there it was.

Wish I could remember now, but I assure you, Light Infantry units in Canada have been authorized to wear tan berets for a while.


----------



## McG

Sunray12 said:
			
		

> I assure you, Light Infantry units in Canada have been authorized to wear tan berets for a while.


Not according to the CF dress regulations.


----------



## 9Tiger9

> I assure you, Light Infantry units in Canada have been authorized to wear tan berets for a while.
> Not according to the CF dress regulations.


it isn't in the current cf drill and dress reg's


----------



## McG

9Tiger9 said:
			
		

> it isn't in the current cf drill and dress reg's


The reference would be A-AD-265-000/AG-001 CANADIAN FORCES DRESS INSTRUCTIONS.


----------



## Recce41

MIKE, RECCE GUY IS RIGHT.
 The ESSEX TANK WAS ARMOUR (TANK) in the beginning. My father was with them until he was sent to the Recce Corp 1st Recce Regt. It was formed from men around Essex county, some officers came from the Essex Scots, RCD, etc that were around. IT is the ONLY TANK Regt. It was the only one that could wear the Tank badge on their sleeve until 1940, when all TANK  Regts ie Three Rivers (12RBC) wore them not Armour.
http://www.windsorregt.ca/history.html

The CAC was formed in 1936 on paper, official in 1940, org its was the CTC from 1917-1932 with some old 14 WW1 tanks, and 20+ Mk VIs give or take. From 1930?-1940 it is unclear, for in Montreal they were building Rams and Grizzlies and well as some Matilia 1s and Valintine. This is from the stuff I went through at the School. 
The school started in London, Ont then used Bordon as a training area ,Armour or Tank Regts were divided under what they would support. TANK Regts were to support the Inf, that is why they are listed under Inf. Armour to take on other tanks was listed under Cav.. The Brits also had them listed as such. 
 Yes some Inf Regt became Armour/Recce. Ie Halifax rifles, QYR, Elgins, etc. 
*But as a forum note: The Recce Corp wore the Tan  and Maroon berets. 
*


----------



## Love793

Further to 41s last...

The Essex Regt that is being confused with the Essex Regt Tank, is a TA Unit in England (Infact it's the Allied Regt to the EK Scot).  The Windsors, formerly Essex Regt Tank (as Recceguy pointed out), where formed as the only Tank Regt in Canada.  We drew our capbadge, the black beret and the March Past "My Boy Willie", from what was our allied Regiment at the time, The Royal Tank Regiment (The only Tank Regiment raised by The British Army).  The current Regimental Capbadge of the WR, is a incorporation of the RTR and what is now the Royal Scots Dragoon Guards or Scots DG for short, our current Allied Regiment, paying homage to the "close" relations we share with both Regiments.


----------



## Acorn

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Well if you feel this way, you should at least give the Navy the colour that they should have, not the colour they adopted just because it was the only one available and cheap at the time.  They should have Royal Navy Blue, not Black.   :



Sorry to dredge this up but...

George, the Navy had the black beret before there ever was an Armoured Corps. In fact, the reason the Armour wears the black beret is from their Naval (and RTR) roots. Also, berets in the CF, especially the Army, didn't come about 'till WWII (and mostly post WWII). The multi-coloured versions came about after WWI as a distinction for veterans on parade - and the Navy vets were the first to adopt the black beret.

I wish I had the ref for you. If I find it, I'll be sure to post it.

It's all about the colour of your hat!


----------



## Recce41

Acorn
 The navy wore the flat hat and the NAVY Beret. I have one from 1924 that the Royal Canadian Naval League (Legion) in my collection. IT is very very dark. The tag has Blue: Dark Navy.


----------



## Acorn

I truly wish I had the ref. The Navy Beret pre-WWI (which was not commonly worn, as was the flat hat - IIRC the beret was worn only for certain shore duties) it was black, though often described as Navy Blue. 

But I'm going by memory. And that's the second thing to go they say...


----------



## Recce41

Acorn said:
			
		

> I truly wish I had the ref. The Navy Beret pre-WWI (which was not commonly worn, as was the flat hat - IIRC the beret was worn only for certain shore duties) it was black, though often described as Navy Blue.
> 
> But I'm going by memory. And that's the second thing to go they say...



Acorn
 If you do find it. post it. I would be interested. I collect militaria and to learn something new is great. I know the Navy had a Bonnet for their gun crews.


----------



## Bintheredunthat

Spotted a Tan Beret on base today - hence the searching out of this thread.  Guess this person must be part of the first wave of unit members.

I like beret (didn't get a view of the cap badge).  They're a nice change.  Sometimes I look at other countries and wish we had a little less uniformity, with a little more ability to spot different trades/units/etc.  Don't get me wrong, I like being part of the big group.  But having the opportunity to show off a bit of pride for the part you play is nice too.  It's like being somewhere and having a medal that NOT EVERYONE else has.  Kinda like, standing out without "sticking" out.  For now though, I'll stick to blending in.  Easy enough to stay out of trouble that way.   :warstory: :warstory: :warstory: :king: :warstory: :warstory:

Bin


----------



## Strike

Interesting, since we've been told we aren't permitted to wear ours until tomorrow.  What base was this at?


----------



## big bad john

If it was at Pet their is an exchange unit (4 or 5 pers) of SAS Territorials there this week.  Hence the tan berets.


----------



## Cadpat20

I think in WWII the Special Service Force the Black Devils or the Devils Brigade used a Tan Beret.This unit was made up of Canadian and
U.S. troops. The U.S. Army Special Forces claim their linage to them I do not know which unit in the Canada Army has their battle honours The Canadian vets of this unit were presented with C.I.B. by the U.S Army last year.


----------



## The Gues-|-

Col. Barr was seen on CBC wearing the tan beret with a couple NCM's as well, 2 nights ago.


----------



## George Wallace

Cadpat20 said:
			
		

> I think in WWII the Special Service Force the Black Devils or the Devils Brigade used a Tan Beret.This unit was made up of Canadian and
> U.S. troops. The U.S. Army Special Forces claim their linage to them I do not know which unit in the Canada Army has their battle honours



The 1st SSF did not have Tan Berets.

The Canadian Regiment that perpetuated their Battle Honours, and those of the 1st Canadian Parachute Battalion as well, was the Canadian Airborne Regiment.


----------



## buzgo

There is one member of FSSF with a tan beret. Charlie Mann was made an honourary member of CANSOFCOM and was given a tan beret. He was wearing it at the transformation ceremony.


----------



## Michael Dorosh

George Wallace said:
			
		

> The 1st SSF did not have Tan Berets.
> 
> The Canadian Regiment that perpetuated their Battle Honours, and those of the 1st Canadian Parachute Battalion as well, was the Canadian Airborne Regiment.



1st SSF may have had red berets - they did in the movie at any rate.  I thought I've seen surviving examples of the real thing, but I thought someone told me this was only adopted after the Force was broken up?  I still can't afford a copy of Supercommandos....


----------



## George Wallace

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> 1st SSF may have had red berets - they did in the movie at any rate.  I thought I've seen surviving examples of the real thing, but I thought someone told me this was only adopted after the Force was broken up?  I still can't afford a copy of Supercommandos....


Welcome back Michael.

I think that what you are thinking about here was the Canadians wearing their Regimental headdress.  A large portion may have been originally from Rifle Regiments and kept their berets.  As did those who were from the Highland Regiments, who kept their headdress, if I remember the scenes in the movie of the little unarmed combat instructor and later the Bar fight correctly.


----------



## Michael Dorosh

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Welcome back Michael.
> 
> I think that what you are thinking about here was the Canadians wearing their Regimental headdress.  A large portion may have been originally from Rifle Regiments and kept their berets.  As did those who were from the Highland Regiments, who kept their headdress, if I remember the scenes in the movie of the little unarmed combat instructor and later the Bar fight correctly.



No, I'm thinking of the adoption of a red beret by the whole force.  They are definitely in the movie as well as on the cover of Adleman's pulp fiction "history" of the Force - and I dimly recall seeing one either at Taboika's private museum or at Milarm in Edmonton, but may be remembering it incorrectly.  When the Force was formed, the beret wasn't an infantry item - that didn't come until 1943, and they were all khaki (the red and rifle green berets were postwar headdress).


----------



## geo

Tankers in WW2 did wear black berets... before 1943.
I still have my dad's old Three River Tank (pre '40) black hat ...... it's huge!


----------



## Michael Dorosh

geo said:
			
		

> Tankers in WW2 did wear black berets... before 1943.
> I still have my dad's old Three River Tank (pre '40) black hat ...... it's huge!



I was referring to Infantry berets - but now that you mention it, the TANK regiments created in 1936, which adopted the black beret, were considered part of the Infantry until the armoured corps was created in 1940.

Commandos and airborne also wore maroon and green etc.; I was speaking specifically to the red berets which for some reason I thought the SSF may have had.  I do know they wore a US style overseas cap with red, white and blue twist piping so it may be that I am remembering the beret incorrectly - but it certainly wasn't tan.


----------



## Danjanou

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Welcome back Michael.
> 
> I think that what you are thinking about here was the Canadians wearing their Regimental headdress.  A large portion may have been originally from Rifle Regiments and kept their berets.  As did those who were from the Highland Regiments, who kept their headdress, if I remember the scenes in the movie of the little unarmed combat instructor and later the Bar fight correctly.



George stop eating out of your mess tins. You were right beside me when I took this picture at the CWM. Looks red/maroon to me.


----------



## Jungle

The maroon beret would make sense, as the Canadians belonging to 1st SSF were part of an administrative unit called 2nd Cdn Parachute Battalion.


----------



## George Wallace

Danjanou said:
			
		

> George stop eating out of your mess tins. You were right beside me when I took this picture at the CWM. Looks red/maroon to me.


You know....I never noticed the beret.....I notice in your picture that the collar dogs are missing though.

Would have been nice of them to also include a Johnson in the weapons collection too.


----------



## Danjanou

It's ok I never noticed it either. I remembered I had a shot and went and dug it up.  :-[

I think there's a Johnson in another display ( I know there's one in the Airborne museum in Pet). This is actually Sgt Tommy Prince's Uniform (or supposed to be) IIRC as his medals are right beside it, so maybe they limited to the weapon's he carried.


----------



## Michael Dorosh

Jungle said:
			
		

> The maroon beret would make sense, as the Canadians belonging to 1st SSF were part of an administrative unit called 2nd Cdn Parachute Battalion.



Aye, or he picked up the maroon beret after leaving the Force for reassignment to 1 Can Para in Dec 1944 or thereabouts.  If only they could talk...


----------

